

Moving Toward an Evolutionary Theory of Cities - saeranv
http://www.citylab.com/design/2014/11/moving-toward-an-evolutionary-theory-of-cities/381839/

======
pmontra
As European I always feel a big difference between cities that evolved in the
course of millennia and cities (or parts of them) that have been built after
cars. They have different patterns. It's not the grid, Roman cities have that
too, (check Turin in Italy). It's the size of the roads, all the space used
for cars' infrastructure, which separate buildings and makes those cities
difficult to walk (first thought LA).

So an evolutionary theory of cities should take into account their
environment, whether they are in symbiosis with something else (example: cars)
or where they "live", on the top of a hill or in a plain, and which
constraints they must obey to (regulations, space, etc).

This is going to be interesting.

